# Verzeichnisschutz für Internetpräsenzen



## oezer (10. November 2000)

Also dieses Beispiel ist bei einem Provider Namens Puretec getestet, diese funktioniert aber genauso mit anderen Providern 

-----------


1. Erstellen Sie in dem Ordner, der geschützt werden soll, eine Datei namens .htaccess (der Punkt ist wichtig!) 
Folgendes sollte in ihr drinstehen: 

AuthType Basic 
AuthName "Passwortgeschützter Bereich" 
AuthUserFile /homepages/xx/xxxxxxxxx/htdocs/[Ordner]/private/.htpasswd 
require user [Username] 

Der String /homepages/xx/xxxxxxxxx/htdocs/ steht exemplarisch für Ihren Document Root, also den absoluten Pfad zu Ihrer Präsenz. Diesen können Sie in Ihrem Konfigurationsmenü herausfinden.

Den Text "Passwortgeschützter Bereich" können Sie durch einen beliebigen Text ersetzen, zum Beispiel "Nur für Insider" oder ähnliches. 
Ersetzen Sie [Ordner] durch den zu schützenden Ordner. Wenn der Ordner zum Beispiel "projekte" heißt, schreiben Sie "projekte" an dieser Stelle. Achten Sie dabei auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Den Text [Username] ersetzen Sie durch einen beliebigen Usernamen, zum Beispiel user, test, puretec, oder ähnlichem. Sie können, um mehreren Leuten den Zugang zu ermöglichen, auch mehrere Zeilen der gleichen Form hinzufügen. 

2. Erstellen Sie in dem Ordner, der geschützt werden soll, einen Unterordner namens private (kann auch anders heißen, nur als Beispiel, außerdem steht es dann oben direkt richtig da. 

3. Erstellen Sie in diesem Ordner eine Datei namens .htpasswd (wieder: Punkt nicht vergessen). 
Folgendes sollte in ihr drinstehen: 

[Username]:[VerschlüsseltesPasswort] 

Für jeden in der .htaccess angegeben User brauchen Sie eine Zeile. Das verschlüsselte Passwort bekommen Sie zum Beispiel unter der Adresse burck.de/crypt.php3

Beispiel: 
ersteruser:Ho/87YN6YqP89 
zweiteruser:a&3495634&9 

4. Laden Sie diese beiden Dateien im ASCII (Text)-Modus (eine entsprechende Option sollte in Ihrem FTP-Programm enthalten sein, wenn nicht, wird es automatisch richtig gemacht) in die Ordner auf Ihrem FTP-Server hoch. 

Danach ist der Passwortschutz aktiv.

Ein Dank gilt an Tim Friebe  hehe he
---------------

gruss
OeKo


----------



## oezer (10. November 2000)

*der Smiley....*

...hat dort eigentlich nicht zu suchen aber ich lass ihn trotzdem mal drin... vielleicht regt sich ja einer auf!


----------



## butterschmalz (3. April 2001)

cool das du das hier erklärst. wollte ich schon lang mal wissen


----------



## Basti14 (4. April 2001)

*Und wie geht das dann bei Geocities und co.*

So wie du es geschildert hast habe ich schon lange gemacht, aber wie finde ich das Root Verzeichnis bei Geocities  oder Tripod heruas?? Ist das dann ganzormal http://www.geocities.cim/Benutzername/.... oder wie???


Basti

http://www.basti-web.de


----------



## Mardeq (12. November 2001)

Schön und gut, aber wie erstelle ich einfach so eine datei die .htaccess heißt? Windows meckert da rum. Muss ich die auf dem Server erstellen? Ich wollte die danach einfach nur hochladen.


----------



## Robert Fischer (12. November 2001)

es reicht wenn du eine htaccess.txt erstellst. diese dann hochladen und auf dem server in .htaccess umbenennen.


----------



## der Jakob (13. November 2001)

*für den basti14*

schreib dir kurz ne php datei mit

$Pfad = dirname($PATH_TRANSLATED);
print "der absolute Pfad lautet: <b>$Pfad</b>";

drin..., dann bekommst du den absoluten Pfad, wo diese 
Datei auf dem Server liegt


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. November 2001)

Unterstützt Geocities denn PHP / Perl???


----------



## fischkrampf (13. November 2001)

und nicht vergessen, die Dateien die mit einem Punkt beginnen werden unsichtbar gemacht(.htaccess).
Sichtbar könnt ihr sie im FTP-Prog mit -all oder -a machen.
bei WS-FTP z.B. schreibt ihr das in das kleine Fenster unter MK-Dir und drückt Enter.

Cu


----------



## Glavis (13. November 2001)

Könnte man das nicht auch mit JavaScript(LimAcess) machen?


----------



## Scalé (13. November 2001)

> und nicht vergessen, die Dateien die mit einem Punkt beginnen werden unsichtbar gemacht(.htaccess).



nur auf Unix systemen sind verzeichnisse mit dem . unsichtbar 
(wenn ich jetzt net voll daneben liege )


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. November 2001)

wenn du nen eigenen server hättest, dann könnte man auch alle möglichen datein unsichtbar machen. z.b. generell welche, die mit .html aufhören.


----------



## Scalé (14. November 2001)

Ich mein aber nicht eigene server sondern standart hosting angebote


----------



## utopie (30. Mai 2003)

Ich habe es genauso gemacht, wie oben beschrieben, aber es will nicht. Schließlich hab ich mir nen apache server auf meinem rechner installiert und das tut abgewandelt, nachdem es nach obiger anleitung auch net funzte. Ich habe also die .htpasswd bzw .htusers auf der ebene des htdocs ordners angesiedelt und htusers genannt.In die .htaccess hab ich folgendes geschrieben ->

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Service-Bereich"
AuthUserFile htusers/.htusers
require user gerd
```

.htpasswd bzw .htusers

```
gerd:gerd
```

Das ganze funzt auch und zwar so und nicht anders ! Ich habs anders weder auf meinem eigenen Apache noch auf dem apache meines webspacehosters hingekriegt.
Das dumme ist nur, ich kann natürlich nicht auf die ebene zugreifen, auf der sich auch htdocs befindet und einen eigenen ordner erstellen.
Als absoluten pfad hat mir der hoster den hier gegeben ->
*/home/awmspace/freehost/ihr_account*

Schreibt mir mal ne beispiel .htaccess datei mit folgenden attributen:

```
zu schützender ordner : ]/home/awmspace/freehost/ihr_account/london
ort der .htusers bzw .htpasswd : ]/home/awmspace/freehost/ihr_account/london/private
user: xy
password : xy
```

Viele Dank für eure Hilfe
utopie

btw: hier könnt ihr meine version des pw-schutzes ausprobieren -> gerd:gerd


----------

